# Looking for sponsored/semi-sponsored Androseries V3 loggers



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 29, 2011)

The title says it all... just post here so I can record your name for future use, I'll be getting back to you guys when the products come out


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 31, 2011)

ETA is looking to be October at the earliest... really looking for some iron-mag natives to get in on this.  Thanks guys.


----------



## jtterrible (Sep 1, 2011)

will this one have the dhea that fucked me in the last log?  ..or be as sensitive to sun?... j/w


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 1, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> will this one have the dhea that fucked me in the last log?  ..or be as sensitive to sun?... j/w



Andromass, Androhard and Androlean are being revamped/improved upon.  Two new products Androdrive and Androbulk are coming out.


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 1, 2011)

Is there a product coming out that hardens and dries you up coming out? Because I'm looking for something finish up my test e/eq cycle in weeks 15-18. I'm on week 5 right now and I have a while to go but I think your products will come out right around when I need a finisher. I've been looking at super dmz and cyanostane rx but if you can impress me, I might want to use your products


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 1, 2011)

im interested. will pct be required?


----------



## jtterrible (Sep 1, 2011)

I might do it as an end to my current cycle.. But I wont be dropping $200 on it again..


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 1, 2011)

id possibly be interested


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 2, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> im interested. will pct be required?



Yes PCT is generally required for all prohormones/designer steroids.  Androlean is the only product atm that wouldn't require a PCT.  But we still suggest one.


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 2, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Yes PCT is generally required for all prohormones/designer steroids.  Androlean is the only product atm that wouldn't require a PCT.  But we still suggest one.



Would you be ok with me using your products to finish my test e/eq cycle?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 6, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Would you be ok with me using your products to finish my test e/eq cycle?



Perhaps.  I'll have to check it with the boss.  I'm more than willing to see how the series stacks up as a blast at the end of a cycle.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Sep 6, 2011)

Im in, just provide the details when ready and I'll give it a go if ya need me. So what is it all about??? The same products just put into 1 or a completely diff product???


----------



## Mr.BTB (Sep 6, 2011)

Bro I'm down to be one.

any details on product you can PM me?

It would be great, plus I can rep it in Aus if its any good


----------



## ryansm (Sep 6, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> Im in, just provide the details when ready and I'll give it a go if ya need me. So what is it all about??? The same products just put into 1 or a completely diff product???



Different and upgraded products


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice to see the interest here.


----------



## ryansm (Sep 7, 2011)

Anymore out there? We will be interested in seeing several logs


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Sep 7, 2011)

Would love to but have another month to finish my DMZ cycle...good chance for someone though!


----------



## N21 (Sep 7, 2011)

id definitely want to give it a go


----------



## Good Grip (Sep 7, 2011)

We have a good roster so far, keep em coming guys.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 7, 2011)

The more information provided, the better chance you have of being picked.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm interested! would love to give it a shot and do a log. me: 22yrs, 200 pounds, 14%bf, 6'0. would include pics as well (of course)


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 8, 2011)

I wouldn't mind giving it a run it looks interesting.


----------



## CG (Sep 8, 2011)

I would love a chance to do this- 24 years old, 6', 260 lbs about 20%bf (ALL on my stomach lol) I feel like I could benefit from this greatly, especially while trying to cut. Happy to attach before during and after pics. Willing to log daily, well educated and long time member around these parts.... 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryansm (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow some good interest here, we will be picking loggers the closer we are to launch guys


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 8, 2011)

i'm 5'8" 193lbs lift 4 days a week lift heavy(for me) to failure or close. never have done anything other than protien powder would showcase products true potential. solid diet eating 2300-2500 35/45/20 split right now working on bringing bf down somewhere between 20-23


----------



## R1balla (Sep 8, 2011)

great opportunity!


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 11, 2011)

We should have some more info coming as we near release date.


----------



## the_warchief (Sep 12, 2011)

Im definitely interested. No doubt for me.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 12, 2011)

As we get closer to release, we'll get more specific with both the labels and log demands.


----------



## dsc123 (Sep 12, 2011)

you can count me in, am very interested to find out more about your products, iv'e done a lot of research on your past androseries, a very detailed log would be given


----------



## ryansm (Sep 12, 2011)

We are looking forward to picking some loggers guys


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 12, 2011)

you have to pick me otherwise decepticons will take over the planet.


----------



## N21 (Sep 12, 2011)

i dont know if you want personal stats or anything, but im 6'1 and 200lbs, im looking for a lean bulk. and id definitly be intrested in these products


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> you have to pick me otherwise decepticons will take over the planet.



Sounds convincing!!


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 12, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Sounds convincing!!



LOL


----------



## Rodja (Sep 13, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> you have to pick me otherwise decepticons will take over the planet.



I'll take refuge in my neighbors Transformers edition Camaro.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 13, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I'll take refuge in my neighbors Transformers edition Camaro.



Ah I saw one of those the other day. Definitely jealous...


----------



## Rodja (Sep 15, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Ah I saw one of those the other day. Definitely jealous...



I can only imagine how much extra he payed for a few decals on the rims and trunk.


----------



## ryansm (Sep 15, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I'll take refuge in my neighbors Transformers edition Camaro.



What's the difference over stock?


----------



## CG (Sep 15, 2011)

ryansm said:


> What's the difference over stock?



it can protect you from decepticons.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 15, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> it can protect you from decepticons.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



LOL.

Yeah its not much different than stock, couple emblems. It is just a limited edition. Still wins cool points for me.


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 16, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Ah I saw one of those the other day. Definitely jealous...



Id be really jealous if I saw someone in corvette stingray
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that transforms into


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 16, 2011)

glad I turned the direction of this into cars and transformers lol!, seriously I would love to log for the v3 fully sponsored, I didn't here good things from the base andro series, but this sound good! I haven't done any logs yet, but if biology class and tech. writing skills have taught me anything.. You would not be dissapointed , decepticons aside.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 16, 2011)

As we get closer to releasing the new lineup, we'll give out not only details, but also what we're looking for in loggers.


----------



## ryansm (Sep 17, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> it can protect you from decepticons.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



lol, I saw one the other day actually


----------



## nattydisaster (Sep 17, 2011)

When was V2?


----------



## CG (Sep 17, 2011)

nattydisaster said:


> When was V2?



Lol
v1 was the liquid(right????)
v2 was the (currently available) caps. 
V3 , well that remains to be seen.


GICH!
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 18, 2011)

Vibrant said:


>



I know we made a shift back to being on topic, but I just wanted to state how incredibly sexy the ray concept is.


----------



## CG (Sep 19, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> I know we made a shift back to being on topic, but I just wanted to state how incredibly sexy the ray concept is.



 normally I'm the king of staying off topic lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodja (Sep 19, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Lol
> v1 was the liquid(right????)
> v2 was the (currently available) caps.
> V3 , well that remains to be seen.
> ...



This.


----------



## getbig808 (Sep 19, 2011)

Im down. Hit me up.


----------



## ryansm (Sep 19, 2011)

nattydisaster said:


> When was V2?



Current crop is V2


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 19, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> normally I'm the king of staying off topic lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Ha, I find myself doing it all the time. I just follow discussions where they go, and usually have to peek up at the title to remember what thread I am in.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 20, 2011)

Facebook just told me people are gaining 12 pounds in 2 weeks on androbulk.  Must be wet as hell, but I bet their strength is through the ROOF!


----------



## lovethislife (Sep 20, 2011)

I'd be willing to give this a shot 5'9 200lbs 25 yrs old in the Army 

Cardio 5 days a week and I'm currently on a 1700 calorie diet to drop some unwanted lbs


----------



## CG (Sep 20, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Facebook just told me people are gaining 12 pounds in 2 weeks on androbulk.  Must be wet as hell, but I bet their strength is through the ROOF!



Wtf is androbulk???

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Sep 20, 2011)

Did a lil moar research. 

Androbulk? Not for me, but does look awesome. 19nordhea? Damn

Bbg, you're big, obviously a guy, but yer pic (somwhere on this intronetz) don't look THAT black, id say more mocha lol.


Oh, and fwiw, I'm on here, am, elitebodies. Elitefitness and uh.. bbing.com. yeah I think that's it



Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryansm (Sep 20, 2011)

Why not on the AndroBulk?


----------



## Rodja (Sep 20, 2011)

The more forums that you're on, the better chance you have of being selected.


----------



## CG (Sep 20, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Did a lil moar research.
> 
> Androbulk? Not for me, but does look awesome. 19nordhea? Damn
> 
> ...



Add prohormoneforum too


----------



## CG (Sep 20, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Why not on the AndroBulk?



19nors scare me.

I'm a jersey kid, 4 things matter to me. Money, my woman, training and my friday\saturdaty drinking. Lol.

Take jersey shore, subtract 75% of the stupidity and doucheyness, add a real job and actual problems, and bang, that's at least 50% of jersey lol


Oh and I know uh.. absolute zero about androbulk, but being naturally bigger, I've never had to try to bulk lol


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 20, 2011)

Im curious how this product will compare in terms of 19nor sides, certainly not for everyone, but this is currently sounding like it could potentially be the go to for OTC non-methyl bulking. Time will tell...


----------



## Rodja (Sep 21, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Im curious how this product will compare in terms of 19nor sides, certainly not for everyone, but this is currently sounding like it could potentially be the go to for OTC non-methyl bulking. Time will tell...



I wonder what, if any, joint effects will come from it.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 21, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I wonder what, if any, joint effects will come from it.



Actually thats interesting, i didn't think about it.


----------



## CG (Sep 22, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I wonder what, if any, joint effects will come from it.



Joints always effect me the same  lol


On another note, what's the possibility of deca dick looking like?


----------



## Rodja (Sep 22, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Joints always effect me the same  lol
> 
> 
> On another note, what's the possibility of deca dick looking like?



Way too early to say, but I personally think the "deca dick" is hugely overblown.


----------



## CG (Sep 22, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Way too early to say, but I personally think the "deca dick" is hugely overblown.



Lol @ dick and blown both stated in a seriou sentence.

You're saying limp peckers and too much deca don't go hand in hand? (hahaha sorry couldn't help but laugh there)


----------



## ryansm (Sep 22, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Joints always effect me the same  lol
> 
> 
> On another note, what's the possibility of deca dick looking like?



I don't think it will be an issue, easy fix, run AndroHard with it or the new AndroMass which will be a test base


----------



## Rodja (Sep 22, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Lol @ dick and blown both stated in a seriou sentence.
> 
> You're saying limp peckers and too much deca don't go hand in hand? (hahaha sorry couldn't help but laugh there)



I didn't say that; what I sai is that the fear is greater than the actual threat.  Ironically, most people will think about it to the point where they get psychological ED.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 22, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I didn't say that; what I sai is that the fear is greater than the actual threat.  Ironically, most people will think about it to the point where they get psychological ED.



I also think this is a contribution to my libido issues seen on mulitple cycles/PCTs.


----------



## CG (Sep 22, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I don't think it will be an issue, easy fix, run AndroHard with it or the new AndroMass which will be a test base



That will definitely be interesting to see the results of.. is androLean being redone too?


----------



## CG (Sep 22, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I didn't say that; what I sai is that the fear is greater than the actual threat.  Ironically, most people will think about it to the point where they get psychological ED.



I can see that, and I agree, much like preformance anxiety (stamina) the first time it happens ruins you for a while... not like I know or anything  lol can't wait to see this stuff in action


----------



## Rodja (Sep 23, 2011)

We're getting closer and closer to the release dates.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 25, 2011)

excited to try it out guys!


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 25, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> That will definitely be interesting to see the results of.. is androLean being redone too?



Yes!


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow that's wicked androlean remix lol. I'm waiting on the drive you know as in Andro Drive lol. Going to do my biggest log stack ever. I plan on using all PP products if I get picked as Andro drive logger. PP def has had my attention since using androlean.


----------



## CG (Sep 26, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Yes!



Say word?
 lol


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 26, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> 19nors scare me.
> 
> I'm a jersey kid, 4 things matter to me. Money, my woman, training and my friday\saturdaty drinking. Lol.
> 
> ...



If were REALLY from jersey you'd know the drinking nights are Thursdays, Friday, Saturdays....sundaysmondaystuesdayswednesdays.


----------



## ryansm (Sep 26, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> 19nors scare me.
> 
> I'm a jersey kid, 4 things matter to me. Money, my woman, training and my friday\saturdaty drinking. Lol.
> 
> ...



Got some more feedback from the AndroBulk beta testers. They are all gaining 10+ pounds in 4 weeks and are having absolutely no sides. Still not interested?


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 26, 2011)

Attention!!!!!! lol that is very impressive results right there. Any word on Drive?


----------



## Rodja (Sep 26, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Attention!!!!!! lol that is very impressive results right there. Any word on Drive?



Nothing new to report at this time on AndroDrive.


----------



## |Z| (Sep 26, 2011)

Am I eligible?


----------



## Rodja (Sep 26, 2011)

|Z| said:


> Am I eligible?



Absolutely.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 26, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Attention!!!!!! lol that is very impressive results right there. Any word on Drive?



Some feedback from the staff members seems good, but I haven't heard much on the official results, expecting good things though.


----------



## CG (Sep 27, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> If were REALLY from jersey you'd know the drinking nights are Thursdays, Friday, Saturdays....sundaysmondaystuesdayswednesdays.



Hahahaha my kinda guy!


----------



## CG (Sep 27, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Got some more feedback from the AndroBulk beta testers. They are all gaining 10+ pounds in 4 weeks and are having absolutely no sides. Still not interested?



Lol ok ok you got me  

Set me up with one of everything, I'll do a 4 week long it'll be the  andro-hard driving lean bulk


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 27, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Lol ok ok you got me
> 
> Set me up with one of everything, I'll do a 4 week long it'll be the  andro-hard driving lean bulk



Ha, might have to suggest that stack name.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 27, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Lol ok ok you got me
> 
> Set me up with one of everything, I'll do a 4 week long it'll be the  andro-hard driving lean bulk



Ideally Andromass+Androbulk, without the AH.  It would be redundant and a huge amount of androsterone lol


----------



## CG (Sep 28, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Ideally Andromass+Androbulk, without the AH.  It would be redundant and a huge amount of androsterone lol



Damn. Forgot the mass.lol send me all 5. 20 wk cycle, call it PPandro-massive hard driving lean bulk

Come on! It may be a bit redundant, or it could be perfect


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 28, 2011)

I would love to give the new Androlean a run, but I wouldn't be able to start until November. I'm currently trying to lean out, and that seems like it would be a great addition to boost fat loss towards the end of my cut! 

Stats: 23y/o, 6', 195lbs, 12-14% bodyfat
Years lifting: 5 (years that I actually knew what I was doing: 2 and 1/2)


----------



## Rodja (Sep 28, 2011)

AL probably won't be available until early to mid December.


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 28, 2011)

Rodja said:


> AL probably won't be available until early to mid December.



That would actually be better for me!


----------



## ryansm (Sep 28, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Ideally Andromass+Androbulk, without the AH.  It would be redundant and a huge amount of androsterone lol



^^^This will be THE stack, throw in some AndroDrive pre-workout and watch out for new PR's!


----------



## mountkeystone (Sep 28, 2011)

i would be interested in this. I would do a very detailed log for this! do we get a choice on which series or is this for all andro-types, eithe rway it wont matter i was just asking.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 28, 2011)

In the formal app, we'll ask which product(s) you want to log.  I'm sure there will be a cap.


----------



## oufinny (Sep 28, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Ideally Andromass+Androbulk, without the AH.  It would be redundant and a huge amount of androsterone lol



This is assuming you have overcame the lethargy that comes from even moderate doses of Androsterone... which I hope you have.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 28, 2011)

oufinny said:


> This is assuming you have overcame the lethargy that comes from even moderate doses of Androsterone... which I hope you have.



We are utilizing a blend that will (hopefully) over come this.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 29, 2011)

oufinny said:


> This is assuming you have overcame the lethargy that comes from even moderate doses of Androsterone... which I hope you have.



Only some get this.  We have one guy taking it right now who responds the other way-- he's getting anxiety.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 29, 2011)

oufinny said:


> This is assuming you have overcame the lethargy that comes from even moderate doses of Androsterone... which I hope you have.



Lethargy is the main issue that is being addressed in both AM and AH.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 29, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Lethargy is the main issue that is being addressed in both AM and AH.



Yep, ideally lethargy will no longer be a reported issue with the series.


----------



## CG (Oct 2, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Yep, ideally lethargy will no longer be a reported issue with the series.



All this talk is killing me!! What kind of date are we lookin at??


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 2, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> All this talk is killing me!! What kind of date are we lookin at??



November is the best estimate I can give.


----------



## ryansm (Oct 3, 2011)

Yup November and December, hey it's already October so it's coming soon


----------



## oufinny (Oct 3, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> November is the best estimate I can give.





ryansm said:


> Yup November and December, hey it's already October so it's coming soon



Gentlemen, I hope for yours and PP's sake this does not turn into the initial release fiasco where it drug out WAY too long.


----------



## Typo (Oct 3, 2011)

Add me to the list. 

I'm currently on AndroHard and AndroLean as you can see here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/144202-androhard-androlean-log.html


----------



## Rodja (Oct 3, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Gentlemen, I hope for yours and PP's sake this does not turn into the initial release fiasco where it drug out WAY too long.



This is partially why we're holding off on making firm announcements or doing any pre-sales without firm dates.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 3, 2011)

Typo said:


> Add me to the list.
> 
> I'm currently on AndroHard and AndroLean as you can see here:
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/144202-androhard-androlean-log.html



Nice, just subb'd.


----------



## ryansm (Oct 4, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Gentlemen, I hope for yours and PP's sake this does not turn into the initial release fiasco where it drug out WAY too long.



 That will not be the case


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 4, 2011)

ryansm said:


> That will not be the case



I have the same hope, haha


----------



## Rodja (Oct 4, 2011)

ryansm said:


> That will not be the case



We're doing it solely for HTS' sanity.


----------



## djm6464 (Oct 5, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Gentlemen, I hope for yours and PP's sake this does not turn into the initial release fiasco where it drug out WAY too long.


hahaha oh man....i doubt it, i think they learned their lesson


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 5, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> hahaha oh man....i doubt it, i think they learned their lesson



We have


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd be interested in starting after my current cycle.


----------



## ryansm (Oct 6, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> I'd be interested in starting after my current cycle.



We are looking for individuals who can post pics, and log across multiple boards


----------



## CG (Oct 6, 2011)

ryansm said:


> We are looking for individuals who can post pics, and log across multiple boards



 I ain't camera shy, and I'm on 5 boards


----------



## styles (Oct 6, 2011)

This all seems way too familiar


----------



## Rodja (Oct 6, 2011)

styles said:


> This all seems way too familiar



How so?


----------



## ecot3c inside (Oct 6, 2011)

ill draw you a picture of farm animals if that helps? I know I have enough colors to finish the drawing. The crayons are old, but I just sharpen them up and that way I can stay in between the lines. It's a shame some people actually can't stay in the lines, but I on the other hand am a very good color-er. I'll also include the red barn in the pic, also the farmer bailing some hay. the nice colorful leaves falling from the tree.. it will be a great picture my friend. I can't wait to show you this once in a lifetime picture experience by yours truly.  I put alot of thought into it.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 6, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> ill draw you a picture of farm animals if that helps? I know I have enough colors to finish the drawing. The crayons are old, but I just sharpen them up and that way I can stay in between the lines. It's a shame some people actually can't stay in the lines, but I on the other hand am a very good color-er. I'll also include the red barn in the pic, also the farmer bailing some hay. the nice colorful leaves falling from the tree.. it will be a great picture my friend. I can't wait to show you this once in a lifetime picture experience by yours truly.  I put alot of thought into it.



We only accept paintings, but thanks anyway


----------



## Rodja (Oct 7, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> We only accept paintings, but thanks anyway



I thought water colors were also acceptable?


----------



## ryansm (Oct 8, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I thought water colors were also acceptable?



Just no abstract


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 9, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Just no abstract



This is correct.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 9, 2011)

ryansm said:


> We are looking for individuals who can post pics, and log across multiple boards



I would.


----------



## ryansm (Oct 10, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> I would.



Good, it shouldn't be too much longer before we start picking


----------



## CG (Oct 11, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Good, it shouldn't be too much longer before we start picking



DONT FORGET ME!!!


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 11, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> DONT FORGET ME!!!



You have as many posts as the reps do in here, im pretty sure you stand out a bit


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 12, 2011)

Not me I'm to quite


----------



## CG (Oct 12, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Not me I'm to quite



Quite what?

Throw in an application when they come out, what's the worst that happens, you waste 5 mins?


----------



## ryansm (Oct 12, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Not me I'm to quite



 lol


----------



## Rodja (Oct 12, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Quite what?
> 
> Throw in an application when they come out, what's the worst that happens, you waste 5 mins?



He's been one of the more vocal guys about trying out v3.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 12, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Quite what?


----------



## CG (Oct 13, 2011)

Rodja said:


> He's been one of the more vocal guys about trying out v3.



Lol wtf! I wanna see dem dere reviews!


----------



## Rodja (Oct 13, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Lol wtf! I wanna see dem dere reviews!



They haven't been released outside of a select few that beta tested AndroBulk.


----------



## CG (Oct 13, 2011)

Rodja said:


> They haven't been released outside of a select few that beta tested AndroBulk.



I confuse.


 lol


----------



## Rodja (Oct 13, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> I confuse.
> 
> 
> lol



There were a select few that beta tested AndroBulk, but, other than that, v3 has yet to be released to anyone.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 13, 2011)

Rodja said:


> There were a select few that beta tested AndroBulk, but, other than that, v3 has yet to be released to anyone.



Yep, the information from these testers should be released as we get closer to the v3 release.


----------



## djm6464 (Oct 14, 2011)

Rodja said:


> There were a select few that beta tested AndroBulk, but, other than that, v3 has yet to be released to anyone.



?????????????

i was talking to a guy, who was beta testing andromass v3.........one week in he was up 7lbs and loving it, increased libido even acne

so

there are beta testers?
seems like the newer versions really are fixed/better, and mass will be closer to test inj


----------



## Rodja (Oct 14, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> ?????????????
> 
> i was talking to a guy, who was beta testing andromass v3.........one week in he was up 7lbs and loving it, increased libido even acne
> 
> ...



There are beta testers, but we're withholding most of the information until the data is compiled.


----------



## ryansm (Oct 15, 2011)

Yup we are gathering a nice bit of info for you guys to show just how effective this next version is.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 16, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> DONT FORGET ME!!!



YOU WILL NOT BE FORGOTTEN....



Ps. Dont forget me either.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 16, 2011)

Everyone who has posted in here will receive a PM from a rep with something


----------



## djm6464 (Oct 17, 2011)

^^^ nice


----------



## ryansm (Oct 17, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Everyone who has posted in here will receive a PM from a rep with something


----------



## CG (Oct 17, 2011)

Can't wait!


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 17, 2011)

heretostudy said:


> everyone who has posted in here will receive a pm from a rep with something


 
jingle bells jingle bells!!!!


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 17, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> jingle bells jingle bells!!!!



We might beat good ol' saint nick this year.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah he needs some androdrive to knock off that cookie filled belly!!


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 18, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Yeah he needs some androdrive to knock off that cookie filled belly!!



Combined with some AndroLean, santa would be looking pretty lean.


----------



## djm6464 (Oct 19, 2011)

^^^^thats shameless right there


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 19, 2011)

Haha he better keep his hands of my leandrive!!!


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 19, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> ^^^^thats shameless right there



Hey, im just trying to help the jolly guy out.


----------



## ryansm (Oct 20, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Combined with some AndroLean, santa would be looking pretty lean.



We can't have a skinny Santa, maybe just let him get massive on AB


----------



## Rodja (Oct 20, 2011)

ryansm said:


> We can't have a skinny Santa, maybe just let him get massive on AB



You can be the PP Santa since you're the most massive.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 20, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Hey, im just trying to help the jolly guy out.


 
lol he does need help. I remember back in teh good ole days I saw him delievering presents and taking Xenadrine RFA original forumla!! Guess he needed the edge.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 20, 2011)

Rodja said:


> You can be the PP Santa since you're the most massive.



I vote for this as well.



packers6211 said:


> lol he does need help. I remember back in teh good ole days I saw him delievering presents and taking Xenadrine RFA original forumla!! Guess he needed the edge.



Hey, you try flying around the world without stimulants!


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 21, 2011)

lol it be a slow flight for sure.  That Xenadrine as red bull on roids. I'll never forget that stuff!! Stupid FDA  AHOLES!!!!!


----------



## ryansm (Oct 22, 2011)

Rodja said:


> You can be the PP Santa since you're the most massive.





HereToStudy said:


> I vote for this as well.



I will need to round out a little first, guess it's time to hit the cookie sauce


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 23, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I will need to round out a little first, guess it's time to hit the cookie sauce



Haha, enjoy!


----------



## Rodja (Oct 25, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I will need to round out a little first, guess it's time to hit the cookie sauce



You can just indulge in the wonderful foods of Austin.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 25, 2011)

Rodja said:


> You can just indulge in the wonderful foods of Austin.



I envy your BBQ access so bad!


----------



## PappyMason (Oct 26, 2011)

interested


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 26, 2011)

PappyMason said:


> interested



We are getting close.


----------



## JudgementDay (Oct 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see some loggers pop up for the V3 line.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 29, 2011)

JudgementDay said:


> Can't wait to see some loggers pop up for the V3 line.


 
Bro you aren't the only one! I've been like a kid waiting for Christmas morning to come.  I'm about to burst into spontanues combustion!!!!


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 30, 2011)

JudgementDay said:


> Can't wait to see some loggers pop up for the V3 line.



There should be a good amount poping up shortly after release.


----------



## ryansm (Oct 31, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> There should be a good amount poping up shortly after release.



Less than two weeks now


----------



## Rodja (Oct 31, 2011)

Hard and Drive will be just the beginning of this.  The revenue from v3 will be channeled into the new non-hormonal line that we have coming out as well.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 31, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Hard and Drive will be just the beginning of this.  The revenue from v3 will be channeled into the new non-hormonal line that we have coming out as well.



Exciting things on the horizon, AndroButter, AlphaMinerals, etc...


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 1, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Exciting things on the horizon, AndroButter, AlphaMinerals, etc...



Sounds exciting. Are any of the v3 line of products good on the joints/tendons?


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 1, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Sounds exciting. Are any of the v3 line of products good on the joints/tendons?



Androbulk should be. As we get closer to the release, we should have some of the initial tester's thoughts presented for you guys.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Sounds exciting. Are any of the v3 line of products good on the joints/tendons?



Seconding AndroBULK.  AndroDRIVE and AndroMASS should not negatively effect joints either.


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 2, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Seconding AndroBULK.  AndroDRIVE and AndroMASS should not negatively effect joints either.



Yep, the only one I can see causing any joint issues would potentially be Hard, but that is part of getting that "hard, dry" look. Shouldn't be an issue if it is stacked with Mass or Bulk though.


----------



## CG (Nov 3, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Exciting things on the horizon, AndroButter, AlphaMinerals, etc...



Mmmmmmm. ... butter lol


----------



## ryansm (Nov 3, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Mmmmmmm. ... butter lol



It will change how you cook


----------



## CG (Nov 3, 2011)

ryansm said:


> It will change how you cook



 getting jacked off of buttered popcorn


----------



## banker23 (Nov 3, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> getting jacked off of buttered popcorn



...have to be real careful how you read that sentence bro! lolol


----------



## CG (Nov 3, 2011)

banker23 said:


> ...have to be real careful how you read that sentence bro! lolol



Hahahahahhahahahahahha


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 3, 2011)

LMAO that is so funny.  I play softball year round and there's a team with full uniforms that read DUCK BUTTER!!!!


----------



## Heretogrow (Nov 13, 2011)

To all the PP reps, I am interested in logging a run of androbulk by itself and would order with the presale tonight if there is a discount involved for logging. I would be happy to keep a log here and over at the PP forums. Just let me know.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 13, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> The title says it all... just post here so I can record your name for future use, I'll be getting back to you guys when the products come out


 
I am in...I also pm'ed you on the PP site a couple months ago when you offered it there. Am I still on that list? Thanks BBG.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Nov 13, 2011)

banker23 said:


> I am in...I also pm'ed you on the PP site a couple months ago when you offered it there. Am I still on that list? Thanks BBG.



Ah, BANKER23, I do recall talking to you literally a few days ago


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 13, 2011)

Within hours of the product launch now.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 14, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Ah, BANKER23, I do recall talking to you literally a few days ago


 
Cool...if one of us is selected will you PM us through this site or throughtthe PP site (I don't think I can access that until you guys bring it back up).


----------



## CG (Nov 14, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Within hours of the product launch now.



Let's gooooooooo can't wait!!


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 14, 2011)

You and i both brother. I've been waiting for drive so long I see it in my sleep.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 14, 2011)

why don't you give us all a chance to log you cheap bastards...

jk, pick me.


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 14, 2011)

Unfortunately, I am not sure what we are going to be able to offer at this point. The product launch had us pretty tight budget wise, so anything we will/can offer might be delayed a little bit.


----------



## CG (Nov 16, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Unfortunately, I am not sure what we are going to be able to offer at this point. The product launch had us pretty tight budget wise, so anything we will/can offer might be delayed a little bit.



Not to be a cheap fuck........but then I'll wait for you guys lol


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 16, 2011)

So, when should we expect a pm?


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 16, 2011)

I can't say yet. Originally I was planning on distributing strong coupons to at least everyone that was in this thread, but coupons were cut for budget reasons, and I can't say when (or even "if", really) they will be making a return.


----------



## CG (Nov 17, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> I can't say yet. Originally I was planning on distributing strong coupons to at least everyone that was in this thread, but coupons were cut for budget reasons, and I can't say when (or even "if", really) they will be making a return.



Understandable brother, just keep us posted.


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 17, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Understandable brother, just keep us posted.



You guys will be the first to know.


----------



## ryansm (Nov 19, 2011)

We will be offering insider deals, easiest way is to down load the White Papers for each product and join the list.


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 20, 2011)

ryansm said:


> We will be offering insider deals, easiest way is to down load the White Papers for each product and join the list.



Andro Whitepapers

Quickest way.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Nov 22, 2011)

If you want to make the products easier to afford, refer people. Email matt.porter @ primordialperformance.com and each referral earns $25 in product.

Logging won't be happening for awhile, afaik.


----------



## |Z| (Nov 28, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> If you want to make the products easier to afford, refer people. Email matt.porter @ primordialperformance.com and each referral earns $25 in product.
> 
> Logging won't be happening for awhile, afaik.



lamesauce. well I'll be watching the logs for sure!


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 28, 2011)

|Z| said:


> lamesauce. well I'll be watching the logs for sure!



It is unfortunate that these didn't get to play out as planned, but unsponsored logs that should inevitably spring up should paint a more unbiased picture of the results for the end user.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Dec 1, 2011)

|Z| said:


> lamesauce. well I'll be watching the logs for sure!



I know  But first round of products shipped out!!!


----------



## djm6464 (Dec 1, 2011)

i got 3mass and a hard on ts way for a few buddies


----------



## HereToStudy (Dec 1, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> i got 3mass and a hard on ts way for a few buddies



I think you should give the hard a run, you will like it.


----------



## redbull1 (Dec 1, 2011)

I am interested, loved the Andro Series last time I cycled DHEA, it could have had a bit more kick to it but was impressed with the overall potency of the products. Let me know and I will gladly be a beta tester.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 2, 2011)

prletsnurture said:


> Are you worrying about where to buy HGH Injections? Then, you don???t need to worry now. Because hghfactory is with us. It provides Injectable HGH. This is the good place to Buy HGH.


 
reported as spam...doesn't seem to do with this thread and links somewhere else...


----------



## Rodja (Dec 2, 2011)

We seem to attract all sorts of spam.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 3, 2011)

Rodja said:


> We seem to attract all sorts of spam.


 
looks like they got rid of it but now the link is still in my quote...


----------



## ryansm (Dec 3, 2011)

redbull1 said:


> I am interested, loved the Andro Series last time I cycled DHEA, it could have had a bit more kick to it but was impressed with the overall potency of the products. Let me know and I will gladly be a beta tester.



This version is higher dosed so if you liked the previous you are going to love this go around.


----------



## HereToStudy (Dec 4, 2011)

ryansm said:


> This version is higher dosed so if you liked the previous you are going to love this go around.



The new version also features a slightly modified carrier, allowing for convenient once a day 24 hour dosing.


----------



## redbull1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Looking forward to testing your new products, if we can log for you let me know or discounts are always welcome, I have run your Andro lean/mass/hard before with good results hope the new stuff is even better.
looking forward too it.


----------



## ryansm (Dec 5, 2011)

redbull1 said:


> Looking forward to testing your new products, if we can log for you let me know or discounts are always welcome, I have run your Andro lean/mass/hard before with good results hope the new stuff is even better.
> looking forward too it.



Check out our Facebook page for insider deals!


----------



## HereToStudy (Dec 5, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Check out our Facebook page for insider deals!



Always the best place to find out the best deals.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 6, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Always the best place to find out the best deals.


 
I'll probably be running a 4 week cycle for a summer cut of AM/AH (tried and true) at full dosages. I am interested to see how the new formulas compare to test. I am in the 5th week of test enth injections right now so I will be able to make honest comparison. If the new stuff is even fractionally better than the old, I think it will be pretty close and maybe even better in some ways.

Hope you guys have some good sales around Easter! That way I won't have to go to confession for illegal AAS use. That's a weird confession to make..."not sure this is really a sin father, but I will go ahead and confess it just in case..."


----------



## Rodja (Dec 6, 2011)

With the new formula, you'll only need 1/2 dose of AH when stacking with Andromass.


----------



## HereToStudy (Dec 6, 2011)

banker23 said:


> I'll probably be running a 4 week cycle for a summer cut of AM/AH (tried and true) at full dosages. I am interested to see how the new formulas compare to test. I am in the 5th week of test enth injections right now so I will be able to make honest comparison. If the new stuff is even fractionally better than the old, I think it will be pretty close and maybe even better in some ways.
> 
> Hope you guys have some good sales around Easter! That way I won't have to go to confession for illegal AAS use. That's a weird confession to make..."not sure this is really a sin father, but I will go ahead and confess it just in case..."



Look forward to your comparison. I also laughed at the priest comment, lol!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Dec 6, 2011)

Primordial Performance Facebook Page currently has a coupon code... check it out guys!!!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Dec 7, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Primordial Performance Facebook Page currently has a coupon code... check it out guys!!!



Coupon is good till the 15th!


----------



## ryansm (Dec 7, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Coupon is good till the 15th!



 Reps can help out as well


----------



## HereToStudy (Dec 8, 2011)

Everyone who had posted in this thread is entitled to a coupon. Send a rep a PM and we will hook you up.


----------



## djm6464 (Dec 9, 2011)

very nice offer......considering you just had a fkn half off sale....i dunno how you guys do it with all these handouts???????


----------



## ryansm (Dec 10, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> very nice offer......considering you just had a fkn half off sale....i dunno how you guys do it with all these handouts???????



Eh, we do it for you guys


----------



## HereToStudy (Dec 11, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Eh, we do it for you guys



 So that is how you two are...


----------

